# Vision problems - glasses? contacts?



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm very nearsighted and need bifocals. I'd like to find a happy medium when I'm riding. BTW, I'm 52 years old.

If I wear my contacts, I can't read a trail map, unless I dig out reading glasses. I have a pair of sunglasses with my prescription, but I don't like riding with the progressive lens.

At my last eye checkup, the technician mentioned 'monovision contacts', where you have one lens be for long distances, and the other is for short distances. That sounds like trouble waiting to happen, but she swears by it. Has anyone tried it?

I had other eye problems that prevented me from having lasik, but I've had those corrected. So, lasik might be an option, but that doesn't help the need for reading glasses.

Anyone else have these issues? Any suggestions?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

camp10 said:


> ...but I don't like riding with the progressive lens....


I have a lot of trouble with them on rough tracks. The glasses bounce slightly and blur the track to the extent I take them off a lot of the time.


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

Ha—great "old fart" thread! LOL

I'm still lucky that—at 52—I haven't had to resort to glasses yet. But the reality is that I probably *should* have them. I'm finding myself cursing at microscopic labels on maps and my GPS more and more these days (as well as holding things farther away in an attempt to read them).

I sincerely sympathize with those of you who can't ride without some sort of corrective vision device. I can't imagine what it would be like to deal with that. I also can't imagine riding without being able to easily spot every little pebble and root on the trail ahead of me.

I suspect (but could be wrong?) that there are many old MTBers who just ride with BTV (Blurry Trail Vision) because they can't stand the idea of riding with contacts or glasses. 

I may be there too before long...

Scott


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

SWriverstone said:


> ...I suspect (but could be wrong?) that there are many old MTBers who just ride with BTV (Blurry Trail Vision) because they can't stand the idea of riding with contacts or glasses.
> 
> I may be there too before long...


You will be. I used to have extremely sharp vision. 

But there are benefits to riding blurred. Just go fast enough and you're over the heart-stopping stuff before you realise it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've needed corrective lenses of some type since 3rd grade.

I have both glasses and contact lenses. Day-to-day, I switch between them depending on how I'm feeling that day.

But on the trail, it's 100% contact lenses. With Oakleys to protect my eyes. My regular eyeglasses would be absolutely terrible on the bike. The bouncing, narrower field of view, metal frames. Nope.

IIRC, you CAN get bifocal contact lenses these days.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

Also quite near-sighted. I wear progressive lenses, and hated the first pair I had.
I asked my glasses guy to move the change point down to the bottom third of my lenses, and it made a huge difference.
Now all my glasses are made this way, and I'm very happy with them.


----------



## Chinman (Dec 27, 2014)

I wear Duette progressive contacts. I am badly nearsighted plus old. These work for me on the trail. I can see the GPS!


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

I had some Oakley progressive photochromic lenses and I found they worked very well. I could read the damn Garmin! Regular street glasses work badly on the bike because the tops are usually too low so on a road bike or when you get low off road your looking at or over the frame. The riding specific glasses don't do that. I think than the progressive part is smaller in relation to the lens so they work fine. Fortunately my vision is improving as I age. But that's why I used to have Oakley prescription lenses. Too strong now. Almost 58 now. Last year my right eye improved from -1.25 to -.75 and last week I was told it is now .25. Left -2.25 last year 1.25 and better agin last week. But my reading vision is getting worse. I can actually ride OK with no contacts or glasses now. Only for climbs though. I wanna see well when I'm ripping down especially at night.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm far sighted, so I just use my prescription sun glasses, and keep and old beater pair of readers in the camel back for repairs etc. 
That's when I don't forget to put readers in the camel back...


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I wear progressives with distance and near corrections. The only problem I have with them is that when I talk to a woman, my head moves directly to where I'm looking!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Contacts and a pair of these work pretty well for me...

Dual Eyewear Sunglasses and Bifocal Sunglasses - Official Site


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

I wear gas perm contacts with mono-vision and they work pretty good. I can see my gps/speedo and down the trail fine. If you are right eye dominate then you will replace your left contact with one that works for about 18". The only problem I have is prolonged exposure to my computer screen. My right eye get tired of straining to focus. I will still wear reading glasses with them if I am trying to see up close especially in dark condtions but then I am 70. I wear non prescription sunglasses when riding to keep the dust from getting into my contacts which is painful. Good luck!


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I've had cataract surgery, so my eyes work fine now for distance without glasses. Before the surgery I was very near sighted and had progressive lenses since I'm old and they worked fine, except for the bouncing on the nose part. But now my regular glasses, which are progressive (there basically just reading glasses, very little actual correction), were fairly disorienting for mountain biking. I don't know if I was just very used to the old near sighted progressive glasses, or since when you are extremely near sighted progressive means that the reading part of the lens is less strong than the rest, but I just haven't bothered to get used to wearing my new glasses for mountain biking. I wear sunglasses, and carry my prescription glasses in case I have to fix something.

I know some people that have the one eye for far vision one for close vision contacts. I can't imagine that it is any good for riding a bike. I can't imagine that it would work for me for anything, though. In the OP's situation, I would wear contacts and sunglasses, and put on reading glasses when you need to see something up close.

As a bonus though, you are supposed to be looking far ahead down the trail, if you can't see right in front of the bike then you won't bother to look there.


----------



## VaDon (Feb 12, 2012)

My wife gave me a pair of Oakley prescription sunglasses for Christmas. I wear bi-focals, but in order to save a ton of money, ordered the Oakley's for distance only. The problem is, I can't read a map, or even see my iPhone with my sunglasses on.

I have to take them off, and try to read without any glasses.

I guess the next time I will have to go for both lenses on my sunglasses.


----------



## DeeZee (Jan 26, 2005)

SWriverstone said:


> Ha-great "old fart" thread! LOL
> 
> I'm still lucky that-at 52-I haven't had to resort to glasses yet. But the reality is that I probably *should* have them. I'm finding myself cursing at microscopic labels on maps and my GPS more and more these days (as well as holding things farther away in an attempt to read them).
> 
> ...


"holding things farther away in an attempt to read them"

Yep my eye doctor said good thing you have long arms.........but at one point they won't be long enough.

Purchased a three pack of cheap reading glasses at Costco because I could no longer wrench on my bike without them


----------



## SportzNutt (May 9, 2014)

I wear multi-focal contacts and am surprised nobody has mentioned them. Rather than one lens close and one eye long, they have a center area designed for close up. The close up vision is not quite as good as cheater glasses, but better than nothing and your long range vision can be corrected as well. A good optometrist will give you a pair to try.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the replies so far. I have a few things I can discuss at my optometrist appointment on Friday.

Poor eyesight sucks!


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I have thought of surgery for my eye problems, but unfortunately I have been unable to find a surgeon who does arm extensions...


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Do any of you have this problem - riding amongst trees, flickering light causes a 'white-out', whereby there is a momentary loss of vision, and while riding, can cause one to ride off course (equals hitting a tree or running off a cliff). I avoid trails during times of the day when this can happen. No glassware that I have tried will work between instant changes of flash brightness and instant shade.

Eric


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

I have problems when riding from bright sunshine and then shade. My eyes don't adjust very quickly so I might hit a rock that normally I would see. Don't ask me how I know this!


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Try squinting in those conditions.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Any form of bifocal, progressive lens or progressive contact kills my balance and reaction time so I wear single vision sunglasses or contacts for riding. When I have to read I swap glasses or will pull out a magnifying card from CamelBak or pocket.

Something like this can be more handy than reading glasses or swapping glasses:


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

63, here. I just bought a pair of Oakley Racing Jacket sunglasses from SportRx with progressive, iridium, polarized lenses - all the bells and whistles. Expensive, but they meet all my needs and expectations and I am sure that I will have them for awhile. I use the included head strap for extra insurance and best fit. I really like them and of course, they look good, too.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a very small distance correction but need a 2.50 for reading or seeing my phone while riding. I have used the Dual bifocal sunglasses ($49) with great success for almost 2 years but recently looked into Oakleys with the thought of going Rx. I bought the Flak Jackets with the new Prizm MTB lens and installed a stick-on bifocal. The combo works amazingly! I now understand the quality definition and resolution of the optics you get with the expensive Oakley lenses. My Duals actually were straining my eyes unknowingly. I remember having quite a time adjusting to them when I first started using them, as with any inexpensive polycarb lens. Eventually you just get used to the eyestrain and your vision slowly degrades. My distance correction is only .75. The optics are so good with the Oakley's, I can get away quite easily with no distance correction. I attached the Hydrotac bifocals in a 2.00 correction and I have seriously decided not to go with a progressive Rx on the Oakleys.

Amazon.com: NEOPTX - Hydrotac Stick-on Bifocal Lenses (OPTX 20/20)- +2.00 Diopter -: Health & Personal Care


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

63 here. I have gone through the readers everywhere, stick on readers and so on. Not weathly enough for Oakleys and you must have a rx in every lens to go from clear for night to smoke for day $$$$$. Came across Bolles about sixteen years ago. They have a rx adapter that snaps into the frames. Then you have your choice of seven or eight lens colors. Will not break the bank. Hope this helps. Below is one link, search as there are many more.

Bolle Prescription Lens Adapter for Parole and Vigilante Sunglasses FREE S&H 921752000, 921752001. Bolle Performance Prescription Sunglasses, Bolle Prescription Inserts.
Thx,
John


----------



## fog (Jan 14, 2005)

I just got a new left contact, a squarell (sp) lens (21 mm diameter gas permeable lens for bad corneas.
I am not sure what they did to the lens other than to correct for more astegisium (sp), but I can read without my cheaters.
I have not ridden with them yet; but I do not think I will have a problem.
Wayne


----------



## Stray Mutt (Dec 3, 2011)

As my near vision worsened from about 48 on, I wore multi focal contacts for a few years and they were great, lately I've had to go to one multi focal and one near vision lens to keep the near vision sharp and still keep the mid and long range good. It works pretty well. My eye doctor says I'm the only one he knows of wearing that combination. 
But for trail riding I prefer to go back to the multi focals in both eyes and carry cheater glasses in case I need to see to repair something. My depth perception is much better that way. It's all a PITA but I've been wearing contacts for 40 years and it's still better than glasses!


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

I have the Bolle Vigilante system as well from my old prescription. They served me very well - the biggest cost being the actual prescription clear lens for the insert, which you can fill locally. The Oakley's are so much better, but twice the cost, and you won't have multiple lenses that you can change out. One of the biggest advantages of the Oakley's, however, is that the lenses are polarized.

BTW, Those are the Bolles in the picture.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

circusubet said:


> ...Came across Bolles about sixteen years ago. They have a rx adapter that snaps into the frames...


On top of all the problems mentioned so far, one I get is after a hard climb in subzero (ºC), then on the descent my glasses mist over - which can be "interesting",

I was wondering how using the adapter with its 4 surfaces would affect this, or does it act a bit like double glazing?


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

The Bolles don't vent all that well, for whatever reason.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

Velobike said:


> On top of all the problems mentioned so far, one I get is after a hard climb in subzero (ºC), then on the descent my glasses mist over - which can be "interesting",
> 
> I was wondering how using the adapter with its 4 surfaces would affect this, or does it act a bit like double glazing?


If it was sealed between the outer surface of the rx lenses and the inner surface of the sunglass lenses then it could work better. But it seems like that getting a good seal there would be hard. I do know that wearing regular glasses inside snow goggles is a disaster. If you get everything all fixed up with anti-fog juice and then don't fall or otherwise disturb the sanctity of the goggles then it would work okay. But once things started to fog you were doomed. More surfaces equals bad. I was never able to wear contacts that well because they floated on this thick layer of fluid on my eye, but wearing them for skiing was a huge boon.

I had a pair of just regular Bollé sunglasses that I used for everywhere and riding, but they sat tight enough to my eyes that they would fog when climbing. I changed to a set of Rudy Project Agon sunglasses and they no longer fog when climbing. I now use their Photochromic Red lenses and find those work the best for mottled sun patches, especially after being in full sun. The red seems to pull some detail out of the shadows.


----------



## circusubet (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes the fogging has been a problem. The insert doesn't seem to fog for some reason.The anti fog solution works well until sweat drips on them. Someone suggested shaving cream, haven't tried that one yet. One fix I tried on a extra pair of lenses is to drill several air flow holes in the top of the lenses somewhat like Rudy Projects. So far so good. Winter is close, so I will have to wait and see? Pun intended. I am so rough on my riding glasses I just can't justify more money....

This forum can't be beat. Can you imagine this thread in any of the other forums?

Thx
John


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm the OP of this thread and thought I'd post an update.

I've ridden several times now (including a night ride) with the monovision contacts. It seems to work pretty well. As long as I don't think about them, I ride fine. Every so often, I'll think about only one eye being in focus and then my vision is blurred for a bit. I'm told that will go away over time.


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 14, 2011)

I use Rudy project s with different snap on lenses in different colors. My regular glasses have progressive lens but I just have my long prescription ,really don; use close up on rides


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

camp10 said:


> At my last eye checkup, the technician mentioned 'monovision contacts', where you have one lens be for long distances, and the other is for short distances. That sounds like trouble waiting to happen, but she swears by it. Has anyone tried it?


Monovision for 3 years now. Love it!!! Great for cycling, driving, reading, pretty much everything.

It takes a few days to get used to it, but you'll adjust.


----------



## MASC1104 (Feb 2, 2015)

I wear progressives that used to be called tri-focals when I was young. Also have a set of prescription sunglasses with long distance only lens. Cant read up close with them but i dont care if i have to look over/under my glasses to read a trail map.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

I have good distance vision, but have used progressive bifocals for about 15 years for reading & close work. For about 5 years I couldn't wear them while doing any sports because it threw off my coordination. Even descending stairs was a challenge. Eventually my brain adapted & I could catch a ball or run with them, but I still usually didn't wear them while doing sports, including biking. Then I had some mechanical issues on the trail & had to depend on riding buddies to help fix them. It was kind of comical: I knew what to do but couldn't see the small parts up close; they could see but didn't know what to do. After that I started wearing photochromic progressive bifocals on the trail all the time, & I'm doing just fine.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Don't need glasses for riding but can't read a map or make any adjustment without them, have a drug store quality reading glasses that take along in the camel back just in case.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

fog said:


> I just got a new left contact, a squarell (sp) lens (21 mm diameter gas permeable lens for bad corneas.
> I am not sure what they did to the lens other than to correct for more astegisium (sp), but I can read without my cheaters.
> I have not ridden with them yet; but I do not think I will have a problem.
> Wayne


Scleral Lens. So called because its bearing zone is on the sclera (white part of the eye) not the cornea. It has all the advantages of a gas permeable lens but is more stable and less likely to fly out of your eye while riding. They can also but a bifocal (aspheric zone in the periphery) that gives you back you reading. Not as comfortable as a soft lens but more so than a typical gas permeable lens and a good option if you have a ton of astigmatism or irregular cornea.

As an OD and mountain biker (and old guy) this subject interests me greatly. When I first started needing bifocals about 5 years ago I did the mono vision thing with my contacts (one eye for distance and the other for near) for about a year to good success with two exceptions: Driving at night and mountain biking. The loss of depth perception was too great for those more dangerous situations for me.

My initial solution to this was keeping a third box of lenses handy with my distance prescription so I could go back to full distance for those two activities. Eventually, the near vision got bad enough that it really wasn't practical to go without near correction even for those mostly distance-centric activities.

Next I tried multi-focal soft contacts and have been wearing them with great success for the past four years. You do give up a little acuity both in the distance and the near in order have both, but they really work very well... especially in bright conditions (Brighter ambient light cause small pupil which equals greater depth of focus and also provides higher contrast)

Over the past month I've had some allergy and blepharitis conditions that have made it difficult to wear my contacts so I've been wearing my progressive lens glasses for everything, including riding. At first I noticed some of the things others have mentioned such as bouncing and distorting of vision especially inferiorly and seeing over the top of the glasses too much when they slip and my head's in a relatively lowered position for biking. I've since adapted and for the most part I don't notice those problems anymore. I'm now ready to order some nice Oakley or WileX prescription glasses with progressive polarized light adjusting lenses for riding. I will set the bifocal position low in the lens so it's not in my way for riding but can be found when needed for the GPS, cellphone, and map reading (and off the bike repairs).

To the OP. Good luck. I hope you find something that works for you. Just keep in mind that there may not be one solution that solves all your issues and you may have to spend some money just to get the best solution for each different activity.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Oh, I forgot to mention in my first (long) post that they are working on developing focusable intra-ocular lens implants and other surgical solutions to this problem. Everyone gets it and no one really likes it. There certainly should be a market for a better solution.

There have been several focusable implants introduced but none work perfectly well yet. The idea is they put the lens in your eye where your old natural lens used to be and it changes focus from far to near as you attempt to focus your eye like you could when you were younger. Great idea, but so far it has been trickier to develop a working model that I would've thought. Multifocal lens implants already exist and work pretty much as well as multifocal contacts but they have their limitations (loss of contrast, not easily changed out as your Rx changes, etc).

Hang in there, by time you (and I) need cataract surgery, hopefully they'll have it mastered.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I tried contacts with "mono vision" and it was too 2-dimensional for my riding. I guess that I didn't need too much correction for distance so I ride without my bi-focal's. I can usually tough out a trail side repair without readers, so far. I put up with less defined leaves and rocks for convenience.

I'm 54.


----------



## Nonk (Oct 8, 2015)

Ive never been able to use progressive bifocals at all. The area where it changes is too big and gives me headaches and hoses my balance. I draw stuff for a living and the progressives mess up perspective and everything. 
The old school line style work great for me when riding. I'm having some special ones made up with a really low and thin secondary so I have them if I need repairs on the trail


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

At 59 I have been wearing glasses for over 50 years, progressives for more than 10 years. I always wear my glasses riding, and did for years even riding motocross bikes, with OTG goggles. I can wear contacts but only use them for beach and pool time, and used to wear them playing tennis. But drives me crazy I cannot read in my contacts.

I cannot use the one type in each eye, gives me headache, but know plenty of people that can. I have a hard time putting when playing golf since I got progressives, but they do not give me a headache.. 

@ Nonk,, have you tried the computer progressives for when you draw? They are just the close up and mid-range prescriptions, no distance. Makes both areas much larger in the lens.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Don't need glasses for riding but can't read a map or make any adjustment without them, have a drug store quality reading glasses that take along in the camel back just in case.


Ditto. I keep a pair in the car, the pack and by the computer that I also use for reading at home.

ps; Are you going to be at any of the NY NICA races this year or is your son out of it now so you don't need to be there any more?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

gravitylover said:


> Are you going to be at any of the NY NICA races this year or is your son out of it now so you don't need to be there any more?


No plans on attending any races, my son is finishing his second year of college and rides not so frequently and I stopped volunteering with bike Syracuse so no reason for me to hang around events.


----------



## Nonk (Oct 8, 2015)

[@ Nonk,, have you tried the computer progressives for when you draw? They are just the close up and mid-range prescriptions, no distance. Makes both areas much larger in the lens.[/QUOTE]

I havent tried computer progressives. After I found the regular progressives not workable I'm kind of gun shy about the price.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I lean my bike against a tree and walk back a few steps to see my computer, works great! 

I tried some safety/flyfishing sunglasses with a small magnifying area at the bottom, but now just carry a pair of drugstore cheaters for using my cell phone or a map, don't worry too much about scratching them.

I normally wear progressives, mostly just for close up, but they are fine for riding without sunglasses. I think your prescription affects how well they work. My vision is good beyond 3' without correction.

Can't do the regular bifocals with the line. :skep:

I would do the contacts, with cheaters to read, so I could use regular sunglasses.


----------



## Sandman29 (Jan 22, 2009)

I had my mountain biking glasses modified with an agressive bend around the ears to stop them from sliding down.

You have to have bendable plastic arms on the glasses to make this work, as they have to heat up and bend.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

Nonk said:


> I havent tried computer progressives. After I found the regular progressives not workable I'm kind of gun shy about the price.


My wife gets her computer progressives from Costco for about $200. Just take them a copy of the regular progressive prescription and they convert it.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I've always worn contacts when riding and racing. I wear clear frames to keep out the detritus of wherever I'm riding. One of the downsides to wearing lenses comes into play at the 24 Hour races when, at night time, I remove them between laps. It's more of a hassle than anything else.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

KRob said:


> Scleral Lens. So called because its bearing zone is on the sclera (white part of the eye) not the cornea. It has all the advantages of a gas permeable lens but is more stable and less likely to fly out of your eye while riding. They can also but a bifocal (aspheric zone in the periphery) that gives you back you reading. Not as comfortable as a soft lens but more so than a typical gas permeable lens and a good option if you have a ton of astigmatism or irregular cornea.
> 
> As an OD and mountain biker (and old guy) this subject interests me greatly. When I first started needing bifocals about 5 years ago I did the mono vision thing with my contacts (one eye for distance and the other for near) for about a year to good success with two exceptions: Driving at night and mountain biking. The loss of depth perception was too great for those more dangerous situations for me.
> 
> ...


i'm near sighted & wear contacts. i only wear one , on my dominant eye. if i need to see close up, to work on my bike, read a map, i can just fine. been doing this for years, approved by my OP. 
whadya think?


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I'm nearsighted in my right eye and have Uveitis in my left eye with little bit of a cataract. But I can still see with it, but hazy. So my right eye is really doing most of my vision. I'm just wearing ordinary prescription glasses. I'm wearing a prescription that is 16 years old. I can still see out of glasses that are even older. I do have two newer glasses but I've switched around because I didn't like my newest pair (which are now about 5 yrs old) because they are Crizal lenses and they suck. They scratch too easily and I'm not happy with the frame I chose as it doesn't seem to grip my head enough. So these older glasses work well for me. They are bi-focal and when I need to see up close I really just take my glasses off. I can see best that way for close vision.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

Zomby Woof (MCM700); I do have two newer glasses but I've switched around because I didn't like my newest pair (which are now about 5 yrs old) because they are Crizal lenses and they suck. They scratch too easily . . .[/QUOTE said:


> One of the reasons I switched to getting my glasses at Costco.. they use polycabonate lenses. Same thing all kids glasses are made of because it is more durable and scratch resistant. Also it is cheaper there with out insurance than from most places that take my company eye insurance,


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

armii said:


> One of the reasons I switched to getting my glasses at Costco.. they use polycabonate lenses. Same thing all kids glasses are made of because it is more durable and scratch resistant. Also it is cheaper there with out insurance than from most places that take my company eye insurance,


Sounds like a good idea. But I don't plan on joining Costco.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

armii said:


> One of the reasons I switched to getting my glasses at Costco.. they use polycabonate lenses. Same thing all kids glasses are made of because it is more durable and scratch resistant. Also it is cheaper there with out insurance than from most places that take my company eye insurance,


I've got nothing but good to say about COSTCO Optical or at least the store by me. Not just prices. They do a super job of measuring for multi focal (no line lenses). Their house brand frames are quality and a bargain. Low cost contacts, great service, nice staff.


----------



## HoldenSierra (Apr 5, 2016)

guamjim said:


> 63, here. I just bought a pair of Oakley Racing Jacket sunglasses from SportRx with progressive, iridium, polarized lenses - all the bells and whistles. Expensive, but they meet all my needs and expectations and I am sure that I will have them for awhile. I use the included head strap for extra insurance and best fit. I really like them and of course, they look good, too.


I know this post is old, but

+1 On SportRX/Oakley

In 2012 I purchased a pair of Oakley Flak Jacket through them. Progressive lenses, color is great for the trail, does not slip while riding, progressive line in the perfect spot Overall its my favorite glasses I've owned. All this via phone and email.

Over time, the rubber slip-ons have kind of deteriorated from sun screen, sweat, etc. Went to an Oakley store the other day and they replaced all of the slip-ons for $13 installed.

These things weren't cheap, but I'd buy them again.


----------



## HoldenSierra (Apr 5, 2016)

guamjim said:


> 63, here. I just bought a pair of Oakley Racing Jacket sunglasses from SportRx with progressive, iridium, polarized lenses - all the bells and whistles. Expensive, but they meet all my needs and expectations and I am sure that I will have them for awhile. I use the included head strap for extra insurance and best fit. I really like them and of course, they look good, too.


+1 for SportRx/Oakley,

I'm 55 now. In 2012 I purchased a pair of Oakley Flak Jacket from SportRx, progressive, yellowish color(called "Brown Tint Amber #1), t the amount of light it lets in is perfect for aging eyes on a trail under trees). The frames, lenses and color were all purchased at the guidance of SportRx via phone and email.

They are my favorite glasses now, they don't slip, no discernable distortion, the progressive line starts at the perfect spot.

Yesterday I went to an Oakley store they replaced all of the rubber overlays (which had deteriorated from sun screen, sweat, etc.). They were $14 installed and the glasses seem brand new again.

These were expensive, but I'd purchase again for sure.


----------



## someoldfart (Mar 14, 2013)

My eyesight is improving. I only need a left contact and that's a -1.25. I am hoping that keeps going because no contact would be a treat.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh My Sack! said:


> I have a very small distance correction but need a 2.50 for reading or seeing my phone while riding. I have used the Dual bifocal sunglasses ($49) with great success for almost 2 years but recently looked into Oakleys with the thought of going Rx. I bought the Flak Jackets with the new Prizm MTB lens and installed a stick-on bifocal. The combo works amazingly! I now understand the quality definition and resolution of the optics you get with the expensive Oakley lenses. My Duals actually were straining my eyes unknowingly. I remember having quite a time adjusting to them when I first started using them, as with any inexpensive polycarb lens. Eventually you just get used to the eyestrain and your vision slowly degrades. My distance correction is only .75. The optics are so good with the Oakley's, I can get away quite easily with no distance correction. I attached the Hydrotac bifocals in a 2.00 correction and I have seriously decided not to go with a progressive Rx on the Oakleys.
> 
> Amazon.com: NEOPTX - Hydrotac Stick-on Bifocal Lenses (OPTX 20/20)- +2.00 Diopter -: Health & Personal Care


At the recommendation of someone here, I went with the Hydrotac Bifocals and absolutely love them. They don't mess with my vision while riding...although stairs are weird when waking.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

mopartodd said:


> At the recommendation of someone here, I went with the Hydrotac Bifocals and absolutely love them. They don't mess with my vision while riding...although stairs are weird when waking.


They WERE great! :lol: I had no issues with them on several pairs of sunglasses but they just didn't have any longevity on my Oakleys. The curvature of the lens was too much for them to overcome and after short while, they started to pull away from the lens. Not so bad if you caught it in time to reapply but I lost one as I started a ride one day. Now THAT'S hard to deal with...one bifocal! I spent the $15 again and reapplied the new ones. Within a couple weeks, I was battling keeping them on the lens regardless of how well I applied them and then BAM! Another one gone! I was about to be over $45 into this endeavor and I said "screw it!" I bought the Rx progressives for my Flak Jackets in Prizm Trail.

A less curved lens, the Hydrotac is a real effective fix. The curvature of an Oakley XLJ lens is just too much for them to stick.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

someoldfart said:


> My eyesight is improving. I only need a left contact and that's a -1.25. I am hoping that keeps going because no contact would be a treat.


Leave it out and you'll have natural monovision. (Assuming you have good distance vision in the right eye now).

Right eye for distance. Left eye for intermediate distances. Should give decent near vision too if you're not too far past 50.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

nhodge said:


> i'm near sighted & wear contacts. i only wear one , on my dominant eye. if i need to see close up, to work on my bike, read a map, i can just fine. been doing this for years, approved by my OP.
> whadya think?


Yeah, that works great as long as you're not bothered by the loss of depth perception while riding. I was. Maybe I'd adapt eventually but it seemed like a bad idea to be mountain biking on fast, techy, and/or high consequence trails while trying to adapt. Ha ha.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Used to wear soft contacts with sunglasses for riding and prescription glasses with progressive lenses the rest of the time. 

For my last pair of glasses, I decided to go with the photosensitive lenses and they work great for everything, so I don't use the soft contacts/sunglasses combo anymore. In about 5 years or so, I'll need to have cataract surgery (they are mild now) and I'm assuming the doc will replace the lens in each eye. I don't want to go with far vision in one eye and close in the other.


----------



## emjayel (Apr 21, 2007)

Another +1 vote for the Hydrotack Bifocal plastic lenses. I did go up one level from what I use when buying reading glasses and am happy I did. It Gould 3-4 tries to get them to adhere properly to my Tifosi glasses. One of them went on fine with warm water, but the other I had to go with a soak in really hot water to get them to be mailable enough to conform to the lens curvature. They've been on a about a month now and seem to be holding just fine.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I had LASIK about 15 yrs ago and was one of the best decisions I've ever made. I'm at the age now that I need "readers" for some things, but that's a fair trade. I get them in multi-packs at Costco and then put one in each pack and consider them disposable.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I was away from riding for a couple of years and got progressives. It was very odd to transition to them and I wasn't sure if I'd like them, especially driving. After about 3 weeks I was fine but I was worried about biking. Fast forward 2 years and I'm back in the saddle with absolutely no issues wearing progressives. The brain adapts.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been wearing progressives for around 16 years now. They were a bit odd for a week or two, but way way better than lined bifocals. I've been totally fine with them for all activities. However, it may depend on your prescription. I'm moderately nearsighted and do desk work, use a computer, and do other close work without glasses. Things that older people with normal distant vision would need glasses for due to presbyopia. So, my progressives go from moderate negative power for distance vision to very slight positive power for near vision. Stronger prescriptions may get weirder.


----------



## Romaxy (Jul 5, 2016)

My wife tried those mono vision contacts. She couldn't use them, they made her dizzy and she walked around like she was drunk. She may have been able to get accustomed to them but she has no patience at all. After 2 days, she stopped wearing them.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

Romaxy said:


> My wife tried those mono vision contacts. She couldn't use them, they made her dizzy and she walked around like she was drunk. She may have been able to get accustomed to them but she has no patience at all. After 2 days, she stopped wearing them.


They work for some, and not for others. I wouldn't read a book with them, or stare at a computer screen for very long. But for anything else, they seem fine. I was on vacation last week (involved a lot of biking) and wore monovision contacts the whole week.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm farsighted. I've been wearing multi-focal contact lenses for about five years and like them a lot. I can just wear sunglasses over them.


----------



## JungleBoogie (Oct 6, 2015)

Here's my thoughts... You need the best vision possible for riding or you are increasing the odds of a crash. Forget your prescription glasses since they will bounce around and also limit your field of vision. Glasses with progressive lenses are worse and limit your field of vision even more.

The best solution is getting daily wear single vision contact lenses and some sort of protective sports glasses. Tifosi is a good choice since you can buy multiple lenses to swap during the ride (dark for bright sun, orange for forest, and switch to clear lenses for dusk). Don't make the mistake of riding from sun into heavy forest with dark lenses. As you get older you may lose some ability to quickly adapt to darker conditions. So consider carrying a spare set of contact lenses as backup and pack a microfiber cloth to clean your sports glasses of mud and sweat.

If you need to read a trail map or cell phone with contact lenses, bring along a small magnifying glass in your pack. It works.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

I had my Rx put in some Zeal sport sunglasses. Had them put the bifocal lens low on the main lens so it wouldn't interfere with the trail close up and I can still use the close lens to read or fix stuff. Have had the glasses over a year and am happy with them. I don't think I could fix a chain while holding one of those magnifier things...


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

azjeff said:


> I had my Rx put in some Zeal sport sunglasses. Had them put the bifocal lens low on the main lens so it wouldn't interfere with the trail close up and I can still use the close lens to read or fix stuff. Have had the glasses over a year and am happy with them. I don't think I could fix a chain while holding one of those magnifier things...


I still carry reading glasses even though I have one of those magnify cards.

I had one set of prescription sunglasses with small low bifocals and they were only suitable for easy or basic XC terrain.

I'm sure it's about riding style or terrain, but I cannot have any sort of bi or multi-focal setup and ride my best. Not speed but ability to choose a feature that needs balance and coordination.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

the only thing that bummed me out about aging is my vision. it's crushing.

is surgery to fix the nearsightedness an option? then just use reading glasses.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> the only thing that bummed me out about aging is my vision. it's crushing.
> 
> is surgery to fix the nearsightedness an option? then just use reading glasses.


:lol: I had a funny "aging vision" moment the other day. I've had 20/15 pretty much all my life and in just the last couple-a-few years, have had to rely on +1.5 cheap readers which has now gone +2.0. This last year, I finally had to get my first set of glasses to wear all the time. My distance vision is a tiny correction but in close I have trouble focusing on people I'm talking to, etc so the lenses are necessary and more so now that I have had correction. It's amazing how fast things changed once I started wearing them.

The wife and I just joined an athletic club that I've been hitting after my rides. I'm getting dialed on the whole gym bag thing. We bring locks to lock up our gear in the locker room and I had a couple of those "set your combo" brass locks that I thought would make it easy and not have to carry a key. First day I decide to hit the sauna and jacuzzi after a ride and workout, I locked my glasses in the locker since I was in the water and wouldn't need them, right? :lol: Walk back to locker to change and I'm "Oh ****!!" I can't read my cool-ass brass combo lock to get it open and I'm standing there naked and wet, fortunately with a towel. I remembered an optical trick where if you close your fist and form a tiny peep site, it forces the eye to strain and focus. I had to stand at an arms length from the lock and even then I could just barely discern the shape of the numbers. After a couple minutes, I got it open.

I have nice brass padlock, now!


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh My Sack! said:


> :lol: I had a funny "aging vision" moment the other day. I've had 20/15 pretty much all my life and in just the last couple-a-few years, have had to rely on +1.5 cheap readers which has now gone +2.0. This last year, I finally had to get my first set of glasses to wear all the time. My distance vision is a tiny correction but in close I have trouble focusing on people I'm talking to, etc so the lenses are necessary and more so now that I have had correction. It's amazing how fast things changed once I started wearing them.
> 
> The wife and I just joined an athletic club that I've been hitting after my rides. I'm getting dialed on the whole gym bag thing. We bring locks to lock up our gear in the locker room and I had a couple of those "set your combo" brass locks that I thought would make it easy and not have to carry a key. First day I decide to hit the sauna and jacuzzi after a ride and workout, I locked my glasses in the locker since I was in the water and wouldn't need them, right? :lol: Walk back to locker to change and I'm "Oh ****!!" I can't read my cool-ass brass combo lock to get it open and I'm standing there naked and wet, fortunately with a towel. I remembered an optical trick where if you close your fist and form a tiny peep site, it forces the eye to strain and focus. I had to stand at an arms length from the lock and even then I could just barely discern the shape of the numbers. After a couple minutes, I got it open.
> 
> I have nice brass padlock, now!


Great great story!! Funny.

Sent via Jedi mind trick.


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't use progressive lenses yet, though I'm supposed to. What I need is still slight. I do wear prescription glasses. I have astgmatism and don't like contacts.

If anyone is interested, I went to some trouble to select the perfect (for me) frame shape for cycling and everyday use. I use a particular style of plastic Ray Bans with polycarbonate, polarized prescription lenses. They are the sport type, so the sides of the lenses are curved, meaning peripheral vision is covered by the lenses. I made sure they work on a road bike. I can lean forward and look back at traffic, unobstructed by the frames, and totally covered by the lenses. They also come up high enough on my eyebrows to block the sun. The arms are thin. Thick arms are painful with a helmet. I had a bad accident with them in 2012. The lenses were scraped, but not broken. Not a thing wrong with the frames. Anyway. I guess I could eventually use a mono lense with them? I use them as general safety glasses. They work for everything.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

burtronix said:


> I have good distance vision, but have used progressive bifocals for about 15 years for reading & close work. For about 5 years I couldn't wear them while doing any sports because it threw off my coordination. Even descending stairs was a challenge. Eventually my brain adapted & I could catch a ball or run with them, but I still usually didn't wear them while doing sports, including biking. Then I had some mechanical issues on the trail & had to depend on riding buddies to help fix them. It was kind of comical: I knew what to do but couldn't see the small parts up close; they could see but didn't know what to do. After that I started wearing photochromic progressive bifocals on the trail all the time, & I'm doing just fine.


I've been riding with progressive lenses for about 4 years. Today during a ride one of my lenses popped out. It happened while I was stopped, & I found it right away. I put the glasses & the lens in a pocket & started to ride away. My immediate impression was that my bike seemed taller. I'm so used to the progressives that I didn't want to risk riding any technical features, so I hit the nearest fire road back to the parking lot.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Brisk Eddie said:


> Also quite near-sighted. I wear progressive lenses, and hated the first pair I had.
> I asked my glasses guy to move the change point down to the bottom third of my lenses, and it made a huge difference.
> Now all my glasses are made this way, and I'm very happy with them.


What exactly does this do?

Where I'm running into issue is the peripherphal vision outside of my glasses frame when riding with my regular (progressive) bifocal. I do not have this problem when I have my single vision sport sunglasses or, or do the contact/safety glass thing.

thx


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Velobike said:


> I have thought of surgery for my eye problems, but unfortunately I have been unable to find a surgeon who does arm extensions...


Yup!
I get photochromic bifocals thru the VA. My eyes are just old. I could get away with reading glasses, but I remember all the times in the shop I just did that one fast cut (dang safety glasses are clear over there!). I decided to just bite the bullet, always wear glasses and thank my lucky stars I still have both eyes!


----------



## sirgringo (May 20, 2012)

I just had an eye exam this week and have been looking online for some sports glasses/goggles to wear while riding. I'm really looking for something with an elastic strap I can wear around my head to keep them in place instead of having them slide down my nose. However, I do realize there are straps I can get to add to a regular pair of glasses to keep them in place too. One site that I've visited has a couple styles that I really like but they don't come in bifocal. Only single vision. I would think that for riding I would go with distance over near vision.
I've found a couple sites where I can get bifocals but the cost goes up quite a bit.
If I'm going to crash or break a pair of glasses I would rather them cost $50 as opposed to $200.


----------



## emjayel (Apr 21, 2007)

Update: I'm still loving the HydroTack lens solution - they still have not had to be reseated on my Tifosi's.

Of course, now it's night riding season and I need to mount them to a pair of clear lenses...and I can't for the life of me find the dagnabbit unused portion of the lenses.

Any got a solution for 'old fart brain malfunction'?


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

I am near sighted and wear regular progressive lenses during the work day and for the automobile while driving I have prescription (expensive) progressive sunglasses. I have tried wearing my regular progressive glasses while riding but they keep slipping down my nose causing me to crash over and over. Not worth it. I just can't afford to wear my prescription sunglasses in case I were to damage them even though they fit snugger. And they also seem too dark in the woods while riding which is another negative. In order to protect my eyes altogether I have at least been wearing clear safety glasses that stay on my head. 

But my vision is blurred and because of this very thing it is causing me to ride more cautiously, i.e. riding my brakes more than I should, slowing down more for curves and obstacles, etc which is hurting my overall ride I believe. 

I've also considered whether or not a prescription for the near-sightedness alone would settle this battle once and for all? Otherwise I feel like my riding is going to be adversely affected each and every time. Which is a bummer to contemplate.

FYI, I don't wear contacts and don't care for them so those are not an option for me.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

FYI, I don't wear contacts and don't care for them so those are not an option for me.[/QUOTE]

then your misery will continue


----------



## OldManBiker (Nov 5, 2016)

I guess so nhodge. But I think I found out why it's worse on some days more than others. It's my astigmatism that seems to be come into play. Today as I rode I had ZERO misery or problems and had a great ride.


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

OldManBiker said:


> I guess so nhodge. But I think I found out why it's worse on some days more than others. It's my astigmatism that seems to be come into play. Today as I rode I had ZERO misery or problems and had a great ride.


no misery? excellent. astigmatism is a contact killer. wearing one contact solves my glasses wearing riding woes. i can see clear enough riding w/ still able to work on my bike if need be


----------



## MtnBkrBob (Aug 15, 2007)

I need reading glasses, which I don’t wear while riding. So I’m struggling with reading my heart monitor. Forget about looking at suspension settings, etc. 

In fact, I’m holding off ordering a gamin 520 because I’m afraid I won’t be able to read it on the trail. 

Have expensive prescription glasses at the office, but keep bazillions of cheap reading glasses laying all over the house, garage, cars, etc.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

MtnBkrBob said:


> I need reading glasses, which I don't wear while riding. So I'm struggling with reading my heart monitor. Forget about looking at suspension settings, etc.
> 
> In fact, I'm holding off ordering a gamin 520 because I'm afraid I won't be able to read it on the trail.
> 
> Have expensive prescription glasses at the office, but keep bazillions of cheap reading glasses laying all over the house, garage, cars, etc.


A good option is to carry a pair of readers in your hydration pack. I do that to be able to change camera settings, use my phone, etc. You can get safety glasses with a small bifocal area bottom center, fishermen use them too.


----------

